# Game #2: Golden State Warriors (0-1) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PM/8PM/7PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 109-107 @ LA Clippers *











*Phoenix Suns (1-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Leandro Barbosa 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Golden State Warriors (0-1)

Starters: 








[PG] Stephen Curry







[SG] Monta Ellis









[SF] Stephen Jackson









[PF] Anthony Randolph







[C] Andris Biedrins *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think this will be Amare's welcome back game. I expect him to have a big night against the Warriors frontcourt. 

Any takers on the game score? I'm thinking high score for the game will be around 118.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think we'll see Amare have an "Amare of old" night until a month has passed at least. You gotta remember he took most of the summer off because of the surgeries and is still getting into game shape.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

i agree. Amare was a shell of his former self against the Clippers. Its gonna take him some time. He looked slow in the paint, which reflects with his 6 turnovers. His jumpshot looked great, however.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm just calling my gut shot. You guys are probably right though.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

First one to play D is a rotten egg..

And I agree it's going to take Amare some time. I'm not too worried though, people thinking he's not going to be the same player as he was a couple years ago need to realize that he had *EYE* surgery, the fact that he looked lethargic and ungainly has to do with conditioning and getting back into the flow of things, there's obviously nothing wrong with his eye sight as he was looking as dead eye (ok.. terrible pun) from 18 feet as usual.

Really looking forward to the PF matchup as I believe Randolph is gonna be starting tonight.. Amare needs to keep his head on a swivel cause if he blinks Randolph is going to be dunking. Hopefully he teaches the young fella a thing or two and we pick up a win, we really shouldn't lose to these guys at home IMO.

Grant always lights up the Warriors, I think he'll have another big game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, with that second procedure this summer, he had to lie on his stomach with his face over something for about 18-22 hrs a day to drain his eye. He did this for about a month. Couldn't do anything bball related. This is also coming off not being able to do anything since the original surgery for the longest time. 

Don't get me wrong, Would love to see Amare go off after the experience with a lot of Warriors fans on another site with the whole trade BS this summer, I'm actually really ****ing hoping we destroy them and beat them into submission; hence, the "KILLTHEM!" Advisory. Big fan of Randolph and hope to see him do well, just not tonight or against us after the **** they talked. I'd also like to say, that POS franchise doesn't even deserve AR.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare's going to have a 20pt game tonight. He has never scored well against KG or Camby because they're too long for him to go over the top of. The Warriors front line is made of paper mache. He'll tear them apart.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

3 votes Amare doesn't have a great game. 2 votes say he does. haha 

We shall see.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Seuss said:


> 3 votes Amare doesn't have a great game. 2 votes say he does. haha
> 
> We shall see.


Amare will have a good game. *NOT A BREAKOUT GAME* He's gonna hit a bunch of jumpers, get a couple blocks, maybe 10 boards, and a steal. 20 and 10 is not out of the question. 40 and 15 is, however.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A 25/10 game from Amare would be a great game imo.

A 16 and 5 reb game is not a good game from Amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So i guess I think he'll have a good game then because I envision 20-8 tonight. (5TOs but 1 AST)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's what we want to see more of. Amare jamming it hard. 16-10, Suns over 6 mins still left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet scoop layup by Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's taken more charges in two games than all of last yr it seems haha.

Warriors turning it over a lot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with and1 shot. He has 10 pts. 


27-22, Suns with 2:08 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF. Another offensive interference call. First one was BS.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-24, Suns at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lou's playing with so much energy. Blocking shots, cleaning up garbage around the rim, flying all over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

39-29, Suns over 8 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye looks smooth on that 3 pt shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Missing too many goddamn FTs. 12-20 so far. Missing shots too now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

49-44, Suns 2:21 left


Amare's 2-7. Missing some easy shots.

edit: FINALLY!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well now Amare doesn't play either end now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 62-51 at the half.


Barbosa 16 pts (6-9) 3 rebs

Hill 14 pts (5-8) 4 rebs, 2 assists



What the hell happened to Randolph? Haven't noticed him out there in awhile and he's only played 7 mins. He needs to get the F out of GS.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

75-63, Suns with 5:07 left

Sloppy 3rd qrter for both teams. Missed shots, turnovers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's now 5 of his last 6. 7-13 with 19 pts.


Nash has 14 assists. 


85-70, Suns with over 2 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with the 3! Then layup by Lou with assist from him

92-70, Suns. Man, I'm loving this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a **** you 3 when we're up by 20.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye with back-to-back 3's. He's 4-4 from out there tonight.



110-87, Suns with over 6 mins left. 

Nash 18 pts (7-16), 17 assists, 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with his 20th assist on Frye's 6th 3pter lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 123, Warriors 101* 

Nash 18 pts (7-17), 20 assists, 6 rebs



Got the destruction of the Warriors as I so deseperately wanted haha. Need to try to cut the turnovers down abit though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, Amare had 20pts 5reb


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

What big can stroke it like Channing and Amare other than Dirk? Seriously, those guys' outside shots are freaking money. Let's just hope Amare makes a return to form and can take it to the rack without looking slow and bobbling it, cause if he does our offense is going to be too multi-dimensional for teams to be able to stop.

Not going to mention the other side of the court for those two though, lol. But Amare has had more good defensive plays in the first two games than half the season last year probably, even though he's still out of position too much. We're doing a good job on the glass as a team, if that keeps up we're not going to be in as bad a shape as most people predicted.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great to see the win and the stats. Nash has come to play the beginning of the season. Reminds me of the 06/07 season, when he was just all out baller.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> "Everybody’s just so unselfish on this team, it makes it fun to be out there,” Frye said. “It’s tough for me to get used to people yelling at me for not shooting.”


Lmao, welcome to Phoenix Channing. I just hope Gentry & co. remember to yell at you for blown defensive assignments too. Well, you and the rest of the team .


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey look... We lead our division, lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

At a certain other site, a Warriors fan lost a 25 dollar/sig bet. He actually paid up to the person and now has to have this sig lol. They have a bet for all4 games.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol that sig! Yea, i didn't get to watch the game, but awesome box-score anyway hehe  again, need to focus on better rebounding and defense - will lead to better offense. Was only Golden State and the young kids there, will be interesting against Spurs, especially Celtics now they got KG and Rasheed and co.


----------

